#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Do you think that purchasing online is secure?

## Ritika

Recently, I did a survey for my university project about E commerce. In that there was a question 'Do you think purchasing online is secure?'. 60 percent of the people answered 'No'. What do you think would be reason for feeling insecure about online purchase?

----------


## Bhavya

> Recently, I did a survey for my university project about E commerce. In that there was a question 'Do you think purchasing online is secure?'. 60 percent of the people answered 'No'. What do you think would be reason for feeling insecure about online purchase?


In my opinion it's not secure,sometimes we can be fooled by our seller, for examples they can send us low quality products,different products than what we ordered and etc.

----------


## focosolar24

In my country, Spain, is absolutelly secure!!!! For more security you can use Ebay or Amazon to sell, and think in other options like dropshipping. I'm selling Focos Solares (Solar Lighting) with no problem.

----------

